# Where To Fish Near E. Setauket?



## JPM (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm from Maryland, but I will be spending Easter with my wifes family in E. Setauket. Any surf or pier fishing happening within 30 miles of this area this time of year? Any information you can give me would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again,

JPM


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hello JPM 

Welcome to the board I'm not sure were the town is that you going to spend Easter but on the coast around that time Flounders should just start hitting their stride and Stripers should have made some sort of showing depending on the water tempurture. If you can give me a major city near I can tell you where to go and a tackle shop to stop by to give you more help.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

JPM 

I think your talking about Saugatuck CT which is close to Startford so I would contact Strarford Bait and Tackle .


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I found East Setauket on long Island (On Mapquest.com ).

It's near Port Jefferson, loads of water around (LI Sound) including Setauket Harbor.

The town is so close to the sound that I have to imagine you'l be walking distance to plenty of fishing. If I find any more info I'll post another reply.


----------

